# Some ok pics of the 10g tonite



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

My elite cleaning crew:




























And my ever so cool blenny:









And finally got a coral in my tank, a pulsing xenia! cant wait to get shots of the GSP's in there


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, great pics!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I love that Blenny and the shrimp!


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

LOL nice rubber band, just kidding tank looks great. nice clear water. is that a hawaiian feather duster?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually i looked closer i think it's ready to come off..but will wait til next week as hasn't even been a week yet, since he's been on that new rock..

looks like he's got a pretty good grip though. Feather duster is hawian..i heard there are different colors out there of them?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Man i love that blenny ......


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i agree....that blenny is soooo awesome


----------

